# Road Riding Accident



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Before I hear anything negative, I'm going to state I don't want to hear that we were wrong and stupid for doing such. We've been riding the roads for the past 4-5 years and have had no incidents. I just wanted to show what can happen when things go wrong, even after they've gone right for years.

Yesterday, we went out for a short trail (about 2 hours) after getting grain. Most of our riding is now on the road, though we have plenty of wooded trails, there's just road riding to get to them all. None of our horses have shoes and we regularly canter on uphill and flat stretches on the roads, never had a horse slip. Ever. We even race up some of the hills. Yesterday, we figured we'd let them out to their own desired canter/in-hand gallop pace up a hill with a VERY slight bend (you'd barely turn a steering wheel in a vehicle). All went beautifully and not one of our three horses cared about the motorcycle coming down the hill in the other lane. Pistol was in front, I was behind holding Alahna back from passing him, and Toby was in the rear. All of a sudden, Pistol went down. When Alahna raced (she still has flashbacks every now and again, which I deal with because of how well she does everything else I ask) she would come directly behind the front horse and cut to the side to pass at the last moment. I was in the process of moving her over when Pistol went down. I thought we were going right over Pistol and my buddy. I got her moved over just enough that we missed them, but my steel toe boot got Pistol in the mouth. I tried to pick my leg up, but I wasn't fast enough.

Pistol got right up and tried to take off again, my buddy still just fine in the saddle, but we pulled off into a side street to inspect the damage. In my opinion, he's going to be out for atleast a month, minimum. His pasterns and left knee got the worst of it, but he has a big chunk out of his right stifle (accompanied by heat and swelling slightly below), and he must've clipped his right front leg with his hind and has a gash about an inch deep there.

On a good note, we were only about a mile from home and we walked them all home (well, me and my other buddy rode). Pistol was lame on both hinds (the left had little visible damage) and lame off and on on his front left. He also ended up with a small cut in his mouth from when I kicked him, but nothing serious at all.

He's all bandaged up and turned out in the paddock. I'll be checking again today (Buddy and I both know a good bit, so haven't called the vet out yet, we'll determine that in a few days) an getting some pictures. It was too dark by the time we got back to take any decent pictures.

Anywho, again, not looking for any bad comments, just want to state my experience with how things can still go wrong after years of going right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You are talking about galloping on paved roads?:shock:

That is insane. I don't see how you are going to avoid negative comments. You are very luck that your horses have 1) stayed sound 2) that your horse wasn't injured worse and 3) your friend wasn't killed.

I hope you change the way you ride in the future. I think the only reason this didn't happen sooner was because you were lucky and at some point that luck is going to run out.

I've spent most of my life riding in the "city". I always ride on the side of the road on the grass. I trot on flat stretches, but slow to a walk over every driveway.

I knew a girl who broke her back when she fell off her horse on a concrete driveway. She was only 16.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're expecting to hear. Cantering on paved roads is dangerous and isn't very good for the horse, either. You knew it, you did it anyway - so yes, you can't be surprised that something bad eventually happened from it. I hope you take away more from your experience than that there's a reason people say not to do certain things.

I also hope that there's no long term damage to the horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

That's what I meant..Obviously we won't be galloping anymore, but if we want any trails, we have to canter on the pavement. I'm not walking around a bend on a 45mph route. Our roads don't have grassy shoulders, usually no shoulder at all.

I'm not all that worried about the soundness, the spots we canter aren't all that long, and we don't just canter to get the trail done faster. We canter up some hills and either trot or lope around bends. I would worry more about a heavy performance horse than mine for how often it's done.

Pistol is not mine, he's my buddy's horse. Personally, I'm not sure I'd ride him anywhere that isn't fenced in because of how unpredictable he is.

And yes, obviously we know we're lucky that it wasn't any worse. That's why I'm posting this, not to be told how stupid we were for doing it in the first place, only to give an example of what can happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Iseul said:


> And yes, obviously we know we're lucky that it wasn't any worse. That's why I'm posting this, not to be told how stupid we were for doing it in the first place, only to give an example of what can happen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One of the reasons so many people say don't canter on pavement is because we know what can happen.  It's not because we've lost our sense of adventure or don't canter or whatever, it's because we recognize the danger and don't want it to happen to someone else.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I am glad it wasn't worse but it doesn't sound like it was great anyway.

I have had a 17.2HH TB slip and fall on me when just crossing a road... at a walk.

I hate riding on paved surfaces and even though my boys are barefoot I never go over the speed of a walk if I have to ride on them.

I have no problem loping or galloping on dirt roads or trails but what you guys are doing sounds crazy to me! I hope pistol makes a fast recovery.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see cantering as an issue, the galloping I do see as an issue. Our canter (on all 3 horses), is not fast. It's a lope, maybe like the small circle on a reining pattern? 

I, personally, have never seen a pavement accident, nor had a horse slip at all, at any gait. So yes, I know it can be hard on their joints, but I don't view the amount we do as detrimental. I wouldn't take a shod horse past a trot on a paved road. I've never had any issues with a barefoot horse on pavement (I'm not talking freshly paved either, I'm talking roads that were either concreted or paved YEARS ago).

In all honesty though, I'd rather take the risk of loping (I usually use canter, but some people think canter and lope are different) around bends than only having a paddock and a half hour worth of trails to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> 'd rather take the risk of loping (I usually use canter, but some people think canter and lope are different) around bends than only having a paddock and a half hour worth of trails to ride.


But why can't you walk or at least trot on the road to the good trails? Why lope your horse if you don't have to?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Roux said:


> But why can't you walk or at least trot on the road to the good trails? Why lope your horse if you don't have to?


Well, I feel safer loping because people fly 50-60 around the bends and there's no shoulder or grass to ride off into if a car comes flying up behind. There's a much higher chance that they'll slow down enough if we're loping to not hit us than if we were to be walking/trotting. It's not just that they're good trails either (great for getting a horse in shape and advanced enough (hill and cliff wise) that it's never boring), but there's enough that I don't have to cross over and re-ride trails to take more than a half hour ride. The majority of the road we walk when there's visibility/space, but I'd much rather risk a canter than a walk where there is no visibility or space to move to. People around here seem to think we don't ride on the road (I've seen the same people haul *** around the bend we have to canter up at the same time three days in a row when we had scheduled rides since we worked the same hours). I'm trying to get the boroughs to put up signs, but apparently it's not feasible for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! Iseul, I have to tell you. I understand. I live in a very rural area. When we moved here, the roads were all dirt, very little was paved, very few people lived here, etc. Now, 13 years later, asphalt everywhere, housing developments, fences. I used to ride the road to get to the national forest across the highway. No big deal. Until I almost got hit. Now, I have a small trailer to go where I want to go. My horses safety and well being is more important to me than convenience. 

Also< when I was a teenager, my parents bought a beautiful QH for my younger sister. ALL of the roads where I grew up where dirt. BUT, hard pack wash board. My sister wouldn't stop running, or trotting that beautiful mare on that road. She ended up with shin splints really bad. Of course, my sister didn't recognize it and would let her rest a day or two then go at it again. All in a hurry to get where she was going. That lovely mare ended up so bad, she had to be put down because we couldn't afford the treatment she needed. I still get teary eyed. 

Please! get a trailer and stay off those roads. I've lost 2 friends because they were adamant about not letting the encroaching housing developments stop them from riding where they had a right to ride. YES!, they had a right. They proved their point. But their families sure miss them now. 

Please trailer out beyond those roads. I'm not harping or criticizing. Things went well for you for a long time. Please take care of yourself and your horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, cannot afford a trailer. Not to mention, there's no parking for a trailer, it's personal land owned by the neighbours that have given us permission. I would absolutely love to have a trailer and the fuel money to trailer on rides 5-7 days a week, but it's just so terribly unfeasible.

I definitely understand where you're coming from and refuse to cross over to some very good trails because of the road we have to cross there. It's a state route that semi's frequent and there's a very sharp blind bend on it that I'm not going to ask my mare to canter around, nor can I walk off the road (literally no shoulder or grassy spot at all, just straight-up hillsides). So, I do understand to a point, but it's just not feasible to trailer to the park (with all flat, boring trails) when there's perfect ones about 200 yards up the road. I definitely can't see my mare coming to harm (joint/bone wise) from the short amounts, we usually don't canter very far at all..and it's very rare that any of our horses trot. It's just not a gait we really use, so it takes work to get a trot instead of an instant lope as well.

I'm also going to try and get to one of the borough meetings as well and try to explain a bit better to them why we want the signs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck to you


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a horse take off with me out of the blue on a paved road, he went to turn while he had bolted and his feet came out from under him, pinning me under his body, skidded across the road, got his legs tangled in a guard rail, hit by a car then got up and drug me 20 feet down the road. 

The horse was so messed up afterwards he had to be put down months later because he just wasn't right in the head. I was so beat up I spent 3 weeks in the hospital with multiple breaks and fractures, almost had to have my spleen removed, a severe concussion and internal bleeding. To this day my left hip is still not right and I will likely face a hip replacement(this was 15 years ago), I still have serious scars and had I not been wearing my helmet and full chaps the doctor said I would be dead. 

Riding at more then a walk on a paved road(and I only do it to get to the trails) scares the hell out of me. And I think it is seriously irresponsible.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That hurts to just read that, NBeventer. one of my worst fears is having the hrose fall on me , like that.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

NBEventer, glad you made it through that. So sorry you lost your horse though. I absolutely hate pavement. You just never know.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh he wasn't even my horse. He was a friends horse. We had switched on the trail ride because she was feeling nervous on her horse and mine was much quieter. She actually tried to sue my parents(I was only 15) because of it. She served us while I was still in the hospital to pay the vet bills.

She gave up the idea of suing my family. And we never talked again.

It was scary, I still have nightmares from it. And every time I go anywhere near pavement on a horse I get nervous. People riding on paved roads at more then a walk or riding along highways just makes me angry. Its so so so dangerous!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You don't want to hear anything negative, yet you are doing something very dangerous.
I wonder if you would feel the same about cantering/loping on the road if this situation had ended differently: your friend being killed by a falling horse, her horse breaking a leg, your horse tripping over the horse on the ground and falling and breaking a leg, you being injured, etc.
Bet you would be rethinking about cantering/loping on the roads if things had turned bad. You sound like a person who says" nothing bad will ever happen to me" and treat this as a simple little thing as opposed to a warning..Just curious, do your parents know about cantering/loping on a road where vehicles travel as you say they do?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> Just curious, do your parents know about cantering/loping on a road where vehicles travel as you say they do?


I believe the OP is an adult in her 20's... not that it makes it any better.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't understand. The cars go fast, so you must go fast too? How is that keeping you safe? It makes no sense. You can't out run the cars. How is cantering around the turns "safer" in your mind?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

It seriously disturbs me that a vet hasn't been called. When a horse goes down on pavement like that, it needs a vet.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Well my mistake if the OP is not a teenager and is in her 20's then she really needs a BIG wake up call and to use her brain when riding her horse. A teenager can be forgiven at times for being young and inexperienced but an ADULT? There is NO excuse for her and her friends actions since it seems THIS TIME only one horse was injured, what will happen when they keep doing the same thing.
yes NBEventer I agree about the vet. Seems they just patched the horse up and put it out to pasture.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> I don't understand. The cars go fast, so you must go fast too? How is that keeping you safe? It makes no sense. You can't out run the cars. How is cantering around the turns "safer" in your mind?


I agree with this. At a walk the drivers of cars will have more time to see you and recognize what you are. You also have more control of your horse and if he has a good handle on him can make quick evasive moves if need be. No matter how good your horse is or how good you are going faster all ways increases the risk of danger. 

I don't get how loping around a blind corner on a paved road with cars traveling at 60mph sounds safer to you? To me that is suicide!

My DH were riding on the very narrow shoulder of a very narrow road when a car swerved and almost hit him and the horse. We were at a walk and as soon as he saw what was about to happen he started backing his horse quickly and then spun to get out of the way. He wouldn't have been able to do that at a lope etc...

Have you thought about wearing an orange vest or getting reflectors or lights for your horses tack?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll leave my comments put because I share the same view as many of the others, but....

Can you go to your town and ask they put up horse caution signs aren't the curve your you feel the need to lope around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Blue said:


> Please! get a trailer and stay off those roads.


I have only had one slip on a paved road, and it was cobblestone...on "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) and he was trotting. Nagitoches, LA.
Pavement of any kind is slick and your horse can slip on it.
I agree with Blue. You can't continue to do this. It's probably more dangerous to YOU than to your horse and your accident was predictable, only a matter of time.
Prayers sent for the horse's rapid recovery.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The Amish get a bad rap for "abusing" their buggy horses, but a lot of this is bc the roads around many Amish communities, like the one 1 hour from where live, and where my Amish farrier lives are now paved asphalt. Constant trotting on this pavement rattles and wears out the joints on their horses. I don't know if there is anything NEW, but some 30 years ago people who wanted/needed to ride/drive on pavement shod their horses with borium welded to the shoes. The borium gripped the pavement and prevented slipping.
Btw, I have witnessed and heard stories of pleasure horses abused, but I have not seen the Amish abuse their horses. Even my farrier has wooden stocks that he uses to shoe unwilling horses. It is brilliant! It's made from 4 x 4's, and he has chains run through pieces of garden hose. Each leg is immobilized and he cranks up the foot he needs to trim and shoe and has a padded rest which keeps it in one place. I was early for a trimming and I watched him shoe two unwilling BELGIANS this way. I have never witnessed my farrier beat up my horses and get angry and act out.
*If you WANT to ride on pavement, pay the money and get the RIGHT shoes put on so you don't end up injuring and laming your horse.*


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Like I said, I have intentions of going to the next borough meeting and pretty much demanding signs at this point. And also, there is nowhere to go off the road. I can see far enough down the hill that a short lope around the bend will put me in the position to get off the road before a car (even going 50-60mph) will make it to us. If we were to walk, no car is going to see us. It is a sheer cliff on either side of the road around the bend, absolutely nowhere to go if I needed to. No one's horse would be able to get anywhere, don't care how well trained the horse is or how fit it is.

So no, we will not be galloping the road anymore, I think I've already said that.

Not sure where the stock comment was directe either, all three horses stand just perfect for the farrier.

I also wear my fluorescent shirts with reflective lettering or tape on them.


Both of us have experience with injuries and not everyone needs a vet to come out, especially when they have the knowledge to assess the horse themselves. We put him in a small paddock so he could still move around because the stalls are only 10x10 and we felt it would be better for him to be in the small paddock area. I'm not sure why everyone feels the need to have a vet for everything when the owner/boarder already has enough veterinary knowledge to assess the situation themselves. If he hasn't improved any by tomorrow I'll be out to take another close look at him and see if the vet is warranted.

And btw, like I said, the majority of our pavement (like the bend we go around at a lope, not the one Pistol fell on) is **** near close to gravel. The gravel is set in place and isn't moving, but it's not slick. The place where he went down must have had some tar spilled on it from one of the trucks and was slick, I agree. We did not see it coming though. Yes, our fault and we won't be doing more than a walk up THAT hill or any of the other places we've seen the road like such, but I think the place we actually feel the need to lope up is not slick being that it is full of gravel in the cement (not pavement, if we're being technical).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The other side of this pass is a sheer cliff? And there are people doing 50-60 miles an hour around this bend? 

Do you have a death wish for you, your horse or the car drivers? 

Really. It may be best to discontinue riding there. I get nervous enough with 30 mph traffic and under. Not worth risking your life, your horses life or the life of the unsuspecting driver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Sheer hillside is better wording, I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Iseul said:


> That's what I meant..Obviously we won't be galloping anymore, but if we want any trails, we have to canter on the pavement. I'm not walking around a bend on a 45mph route. Our roads don't have grassy shoulders, usually no shoulder at all.


Don't B.S. the B.S'r. I've been trail riding 55 years and the bulk of that has been on roads. State highways, one lane Deliverance Roads where there is nowhere to get off and here comes a big cement truck or tri-axle dump rumbling up the hill. 

You do not need to canter around that bend - sorry. If those were my horses you'd be off of them and doing nothing but mucking their stalls for the next year.

You started this thread on the defensive because you knew how it was going to turn, after the long-time riders had a chance to read it.

My son was 10 when he put my horse down on the blacktop --- cantering him behind my back when I absolutely told him not to. There were several of us moms and all our children on the back road that day. My son sneakily stayed in the back. 

He caught more Holy H888 from me that day than the entire rest of his life and he was off the horse for the rest of that summer. Tissed me off, too, because I had to pay babysitter or wait until his father got off work so I could ride.

You get my point-----------------------------------


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Perhaps we could say thank you for this thread, if anyone needed a reminder of how not to ride on pavement!

Saying that you have done something for years without a problem is like saying;
I have driven my car without having brakes for years and never had a problem, until I couldn't stop before going over the cliff...
I haven't brushed my teeth for the past 10 years with no problem, until my teeth all fell out...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Well my mistake if the OP is not a teenager and is in her 20's then she really needs a BIG wake up call and to use her brain when riding her horse. A teenager can be forgiven at times for being young and inexperienced but an ADULT? There is NO excuse for her and her friends actions since it seems THIS TIME only one horse was injured, what will happen when they keep doing the same thing.
> yes NBEventer I agree about the vet. Seems they just patched the horse up and put it out to pasture.


It sounded like something a teenager would do so easy mistake.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Back when I was in high school my friend and I would often ride along the roads near our barns. The roads sound different than yours, though- 30 mph speed limit, shoulders that we could ride on, etc. We had a grand time and would spend hours out there, though we were careful. We'd only go past a walk if we were on the shoulder of a side street or in an empty yard. Yes, I know now that riding in someone's yard is completely inappropriate, so no need to mention it :wink: We'd cross the road when necessary to be on the good side, and we'd try to stay on the more visible side of the road during turns. Our horses never batted an eye at anything, and we spent many, many hours riding those roads without a single problem. 

There was this one house along the main road close to my barn with a chain link fence and some loud dogs inside. Every time we rode past the dogs would lunge at the fence and angrily bark at us until we passed. Never had a single problem by that house, and the horses saw these dogs at least twice during every road ride. No big deal. 

Well, we had been out all morning and were on our way back when we passed this house. I guess I didn't realize, but my friend was pulling her phone out to call her mom and say that we were coming in. Sure enough, the dogs lunged at the fence barking and her pony spooked. That pony NEVER spooked. It just wasn't something that was in her vocabulary. But, she did and they ended up about 5 feet into the road. This was probably about 30 seconds after a car had passed us in that lane with no issues. Had she not been on her phone and holding the reins in one hand then she probably would have made the spook a non issue and more like a jump. 

We laughed it off at the time and joked about "distracted riding", but when I look back I realize how bad it could have been. Had the car been coming by 30 seconds later then her pony would have jumped right in front of it. Had she not been on the phone, been ready in her body, been able to take up some contact, been aware of her surroundings, she probably would have been able to prevent it. 

I understand that not having a trailer puts you in a really sucky position. I also don't have a trailer, so I really do understand where you stand. Still, that doesn't mean that some risks are worth taking. I've ridden all up and down the roads by my barn, but I wouldn't do what you're doing. Everyone decides how much risk they are willing to take, but I don't know very many people that would consider a gallop through a blind turn to be a reasonable risk.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Iseul said:


> we regularly canter on uphill and flat stretches on the roads,
> We even race up some of the hills.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you really don't understand much or our confusion, I suggest you, very carefully, reread your posts.

I've quoted from the original post. Where you "regularly" canter and "even race up some of the hills"

In post #4 you state that you're not worried about soundness because the spots you canter are "not all that long"
Post #7- "our canter is not fast".

So, do you "regularly canter" and "race up some of the hills"
or, do you not canter "all that long" "not fast"?

I don't think I've ever heard of racing as not being fast. 

I am not trying to be argumentative, I'm just confused.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

There's two hills we USE to race up. They're hard packed gravel (which I usually refer to as paved) or gravel cemented in. They aren't that long, maybe the distance if a football field and a half? We take that trail maybe once a month. Aside from those two hills, the others are loped up. I just use the term canter, which is also misunderstood I guess.

By regularly I mean routinely, the majority of the roads we ride on are flat with no bends and we're not in any rush to get home. Ever once in awhile we'll canter on the flat. I guess I could word things better, but I've been exhausted and stressed, so I apologize for not using the best choice of words.

In all honesty, I don't see the need for the "childish", "immature", "stupid" posts. We made a mistake, I figured I'd put another example of how fast things can go wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Would love to see pics of this stretch of road. I'm having difficulty picturing it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Which road? The bend I feel safer loping up or the hill Pistol went down on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, it is still very soon after something that traumatic. I am not surprised you are still shaken up.
How is everybody, people and horses?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The accident just made all the other stuff even worse, Katt. All of us are fine (and to say it again, we will not be running anymore), I'm waiting for an update on Pistol from his owner at the moment, but I'll be over after I get done with school to check him out myself and see my mare as well. Both other horses are having no issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Another thing nobody seems to have picked up on is why you were riding so closely bunched that you couldn't avoid the horse in front?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Another bad choice I didn't think about, so another example of a bad decision that could have had more thought put into it, James.

Granted, I did avoid him mostly, I didn't want to go into the opposing lane that a motorcycle was in either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

No matter the case on why you are cantering horses on paved road it's irresponsible.. you are putting your life and your horses just to get to some trails.. I 2nd saving up and buying a trailer before it cosy you your or your horses life..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

OP, you also have to consider the other people you are putting in danger, the drivers of the vehicles. How are you going to feel if someone driving a car or truck or motorcycle over reacts to seeing horses running/loping down the road and oversteer to avoid a crash and they go off the road and die?
So not only are you risking yourselves, your horses, you are also risking the innocent folks who are driving on a road that you happen to be loping/cantering/racing on, with hills no less....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

No different to anyone that rides their bike on the road or walks/jogs. Vehicles should always be prepared to make a quick stop or slow down an ample amount. Atleast, that's how I was taught and how I drive. We aren't the only riders that ride the road, either.

I'm suppose to avoid the road all together because people don't know how to react to something while driving?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

OK, we are at the point where criticisms are simply beating an already dead horse. I wish I could think of a better phrase, but it is getting old. It has been said and resaid and the OP HAS STATED that it will NO longer happen. 
Lesson learned.
From this point on anything repeated will only prove that the writer didn't take the time to actually read the thread. Whenever I see something that has already been responded too, it is the writer that ends up looking foolish. 
Please read, do not ask a question that has already been asked and answered, often more than once. 

I rode a horse, that I'd only had for three days into town when I was young. He spooked, ran out onto pavement, slipped and fell on me. I died several times and still have paralysis in the left side of my face. I have more reason than many to criticize anyone for being careless around paved roads. I just thank God that I didn't have to hear about over and over. 

Yes, she brought it up. This is suppose to be a SAFE place to talk or ask questions. Let's try to keep it that way.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I come from a country where most people have to ride on roads and I did so myself from the age of 8
If you do it you have to do it safely which means
No cantering - horses slip more easily at the canter because of the hind leg action 
Only trot where you have a clear view in front and drivers coming from behind have a clear view of you
Always try to stick to routes where you have room to the side to get out of the way
Know how to use hand signals to slow drivers down and thank drivers who are polite
NEVER expect drivers to know how to behave around horses
Have road studs in your shoes if you plan to ride on slippery roads
Be sure your horse is safe in traffic - including traffic noises and is always under control in case the horse spooks at something and runs into the road or tries to bolt
Stay alert 100% of the time
Understand the risks of concussion injuries - laminitis and navicular and leg injuries and know how to reduce those risks
Wear a brightly coloured vest that asks drivers to take care, slow down etc


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ive had 3 horses slip on pavement with me. 1 while leading him in a halter, 1 riding at a slow jog to my next class, and one was merely tie to a trailer and got bumped by the horse next to him. i will never ever ever lope on pavement. just my personal choice. ive seen people do it and ive lots of people from ACTHA an endurance rides do it.


regardless i hope Pistols okay and that youll update us on his condition despite the current mood of this thread


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I have seen a horse that was walking slip and fall on pavement. Also, keep in mind that drivers are rarely courteous and most have NO idea how to drive around a horse. I've had people spin their tires to intentionally throw gravel on my horse, honk the horn, and once, when my horse spooked into the road an oncoming car just kept coming, didn't slow down, didn't swerve, and missed us by about a foot. I really don't remember that. My sister had to tell me because I blocked it from my memory. So YOU are the ones who have to be defensive and be careful. NEVER rely on the drivers to do so.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope the horse heals. You and your buddy were lucky you did not get hurt.
You only ride Single File on a road. 
You ride to the side of the road.
You dont gallop , trot or canter on a road.
A Road is for vehicles, a road is not a trail.
If you need to trailer to find trails ( dirt roads and paths) then Trailer out.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If we want to get technical, I'm considered a vehicle on the road (more right than what a biker has) as per the county books. The borough told me to use my lane (not cross over) and not to walk on the shoulder because nothing can be done if I were to get hit (not that there's a shoulder on that spot anyway).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

then you being a vehicle ( you stated riding not driving a buggy ) and passing caused your friends horse to fall ? wouldn't that make you liable ? 
You are lucky no one and no horse were seriously hurt, and you will probably have more then one accident if you continue riding on the pavement which is your right as a 'vehicle'.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Since when did me passing (in which I didn't until he was already down) cause him to fall? That doesn't even make sense. Not to mention, bikes ride double in lanes and pass each other, so not quite a good example.

I had NO clue we were lucky! I'm glad you let me know for about the 20th time. Good lord, I don't understand the need for all the repetition. We will not be running on roads again, geez.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Iseul said:


> If we want to get technical, I'm considered a vehicle on the road (more right than what a biker has) as per the county books. The borough told me to use my lane (not cross over) and not to walk on the shoulder because nothing can be done if I were to get hit (not that there's a shoulder on that spot anyway).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As I said earlier. 2 people I knew proved their point. We can tell that to their families. But, you will have the right of way.... in your lane..... with your attitude I feel very badly for your horses. I need to unsubscribe this thread.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So there's one area you feel you have to run up. Then the rest you race just because? Uh yeah..

I cross a highway near my house. Speed limit is 45 (it's a rural highway, not "real" highway). I carefully listen make sure there's no traffic and start walking. I walk on the side and when I cross I either walk or will pick up a trot for 2 steps then walk again. Running is asking for disaster. It's just common sense. Feeling like you have to run in the dangerous area doesn't make sense to me.

We all understand what a lope/canter is/are so what's the issue?

How do you know the horse doesn't have bone chips or a fracture? Some things you need more advanced equipment for. Even if you and your friend are both equine specialists (which I question with this) at the end of the day you need certain equipment and training to accurately assess the damage.

How is Pilot?


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Iseul, there have been some new thoughts about how there are many drivers that have no courtesy and that riders are stuck with having to do all the thinking. I don't think anybody read or took my post (#44) seriously.
I think your main objective was to remind people how, even things you've done many times, can go bad. Unfortunately we often get so caught up in the story to miss the message. 
I hope everyone is doing well and the horse is healing without any complications. 
We all make mistakes, the wise ones learn from them. Perhaps you could use this incident as a way to make community members to try and figure out a way to make the roadways safer. Be sure to remind them that the way the roads, appear, to be designed is not safe for bicyclists or pedestrians either.
Politicians may think they can ignore what is considered a small portion of the community, but add others and they may pay attention.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Katt, I will be using this when I bring up the sign issue (or making a shoulder) to the borough. I'm honestly thinking most people read my OP and posted without reading any of the comments..

Yogi, no, we are not equine specialist. Though, we have both spent plenty of time around vets and vet techs to know a decent bit that your everyday rider doesn't know. I agree, we don't know if he has a chip or fracture. Keep in mind, this is NOT my horse. I have an opinion on what I think should be done, but I do not have the final say so in the matter.

As for Pistol, he's doing a bit better. Not too much, but a bit. He's putting weight on his right hind now and is not lame on any other legs anymore. Granted, he's still extremely lame on that right hind, but he will stand on it for awhile whereas he was hopping Friday night after we got back and he stood for an hour while Buddy doctored everything. He's quite swollen on the right hind, but not an extreme amount of heat. The slice on his elbow area (hit himself with a hind hoof during the fall, is what it looks like) is swollen, but clean so far. That's the one I'm most worried about because it'll be the easiest one to get infected. Buddy has SMZ tabs to give him and is cleaning everything out twice a day, salving, and then adding Blu-Kote over it all. Personally, I would call the vet out for x-rays if there's no additional improvement by tomorrow evening. Again though, I'm not the owner of Pistol and do not have the final say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Because I'm a concerned horse lover what is the owners plan?

I appreciate your mature response to my post. A bone issue was the first thing I thought of.. :/ could be anything, esp since nothing visible it is concerning. I'm comfortable dealing with something I can see..

I just realized I wrote Pilot in my post. I knew it was Pistol.. odd I guess my fingers are trying to say something? lol


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Iseul said:


> Katt, I will be using this when I bring up the sign issue (or making a shoulder) to the borough. I'm honestly thinking most people read my OP and posted without reading any of the comments..
> 
> Yogi, no, we are not equine specialist. Though, we have both spent plenty of time around vets and vet techs to know a decent bit that your everyday rider doesn't know. I agree, we don't know if he has a chip or fracture. Keep in mind, this is NOT my horse. I have an opinion on what I think should be done, but I do not have the final say so in the matter.
> 
> ...


I don't think I can count the number of times I have shaken my head, felt sad or downright angry when it is so obvious someone couldn't be bothered to read a thread. I got in a hurry once, threw out a comment and then came back later to read the thread all the way through. I was soooo embarrassed! My comment had been covered, had I looked. Now I'm extra careful, or try to be, to not make that mistake again. I learned my lesson!:wink:
I hope Pistol's owner listens to you and gets the vet out if necessary. Please keep us updated.
BTW, when you check in, if you see someone has joined the ranks of the foolish, please just shake your head and ignore them. Come and visit with those of us who have paid attention and want to be informed!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I 2nd saving up and buying a trailer before it cosy you your or your horses life..


But vehicles, even ones pulling horse trailers, get in wrecks too. Would it be safer to trailer for that short stretch, where you might get hit pulling out of driveways, or rear-ended 'cause you're slow going up that hill with the blind curve?

As for the drivers of other vehicles, these are country roads, and therefore any sensible driver should expect to see horses, cows, pedestrians, deer, slow-moving farm equipment, and all sorts of other things. It's their job to watch out for them. If they don't, and so are startled into an accident, I won't be feeling the least bit guilty.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2014)

Be careful with the swelling. When I was young we had a mare slip when she was lead at a walk from a pasture across the road. She was fine except a small scape below her hip had a bit of gravel pieces in it so we flushed it and scrubbed it pretty good but it still abscessed. Make sure they are watching that the swelling doesn't turn into an abscess. 

If you don't want to shoe with borium, you could buy a pair of hoof boots. I agree with asking for the sign if it is an area that is ridden along with ideas on how to make it a safer area for all kinds of traffic. If they won't agree to put the signs up then ask the land owners along the road if you can put some up. They are only like $15 if you buy the standard sized ones.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Elsa, I finally got her going comfortable barefoot and don't want to put shoes on again, it takes her a good 6 months to switch back to barefoot.

I'm definitely going to tell him flat out if he should have the vet out, but I didn't think it necessary for what he looked and acted like (he's a baby). I think he may have torn a muscle in his stifle though, so Buddy might have to retire him from racing if he did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd rather pony a friends horse and have them drive behind hazards blaring. What happens if 2 cars come through this bend?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

On the bend (that is about 5 miles away from the hill Pistol fell on), we can see far enough down the hill that if we lope up around 150 yards there will not be a car that gets to us (unless they're flying faster than 60, which I'm not sure is entirely possible for the drivers around here). It's a 15-20 minute ride through the trails to get to this road and like I said before, there is nowhere to park a vehicle, let alone a truck and trailer. Not to mention, no way I would pony a horse on the trails we have, they're all up and downhill with some trees down that get jumped. They're also only one horse wide, not ideal to pony on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

The pony idea was just to get to the trail as a safety escort then when you get there friend gets on her horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a trail that goes to this bend, it's not just at the end of the driveway. That's why I explained that I'd never try and pony a horse through the trail getting to the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone care to ask why we never go without drill tech on our shoes?

Blacktop and barefeet or plain shoes, it's not a matter of if, it will happen, but when.

I agree cantering or loping on blacktop is true insanity.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

With more time to consider what is said and picture the situation, I may be able to fill in some blanks. 
This one particular area that speed is "needed" around a corner. If I'm getting the one place right. Would this give a sense of the feeling? This is just an example that might give you a sense of the situation. Thinking about how it might be if you are walking or riding a bike. It is a narrow road, for whatever reason, there is just no space, steep hills, dropoffs whatever. If you have ever driven in the mountains, you've seen them. At one point you can see what's coming, but there is an area that the view is blocked and God forbid anybody tries to pass or veers the lanes of the road. Oncoming traffic can appear quickly. In that one area you want to go quickly to get out of the danger zone; driving a car, walking (or a run here), riding a motorcycle, bike or horse; you feel the need to hurry. 
Am I close? Somebody said a picture would help the visual. I'd love to see if I'm close!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

As for shoes, I fully agree with keeping any horse barefoot that doesn't absolutely NEED shoes. This would be an excellent time for boots. Find boots for the horses when you are going to be on this road.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Katt, you described that part of the road perfectly!
Anywho, figured I'd update on Pistol's progress. He's still lame on his right hind, but he's doing much better moving around and all swelling has gone down. All other legs are sound again and the gash he had on his right front armpit area is almost all healed up, no infection. Most of his cuts are closed up aside from the largest on his stifle on that right hind, but it's closing up well. He's definitely made leaps and bounds in a short amount of time. I'd say at this rate he'll be sound by the end of month. Buddy said he'll be taking it light for a month or so after he's sound again too, so that's another plus (we all ride our horses hard when we ride, there's just no way to get around it with the type of trails we have).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for the update! The healing sounds great!
I'm really curious if you've had any contact with the officials? I'm so hoping some kind of changes can be made. I would still love to see pictures, maybe someone could come up with some ideas. Sometimes I can look at a situation and draw blanks, somebody else comes in (with fresh eyes) and pop off the perfect solution.
What you describe, honestly, reminds me of one neighbor's driveway. It is a narrow driveway, you usually have to back out. When you back out you are looking at a blacktop road that does have some traffic. The thing is you come out right between two hills, not big at all, but you cannot see any oncoming traffic until they are topping a hill, coming at, at least, 60 mph. Any time I back out my heart speeds up, I look, it's clear (for that second) and I speed backwards, stop quickly, put the car in drive as fast as I can and hit the gas. I would NOT want to live there!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

No contact with the borough officials yet, I've been working too late to get there and talk to them. I'm going to just call sometime this week. 

I'm actually really surprised with how fast he's healing, I'd have figured at least three months.

I'm going to try to get pictures next time I'm out so everyone can see the drop off (with a guard rail) and the steep hillside with near no shoulder on either side.

I know what you mean about having to back out of driveways too, my aunt's is almost the same. Unless I back in (while ****ing someone off behind me lol) I have to listen and then floor it like you described. Half the time I still end up with someone slamming their brakes on either coming up over the hill or flying around the bend. Scares me everytime, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How are the horses now?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Pistol's now only lame at a trot, just slightly. No other horses were injured (nor fell).
Pistol had gotten a small infection (pitting edema I think the vet said it was when she dropped meds off) at the stifle injury. Infection is gone, only took 3/4 days to clear up.

I'd say he should be completely sound by the end of the month still, maybe even riding by the end of the month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Scary situation. Glad to hear everyone is OK and Pistol is doing better. Not sure I would name an unpredictable horse "Pistol"........ maybe something more like Peace, Harmony, or Steady Joe. I have a thing with names though, and I like to name animals something that I desire them to eventually become (I named my lovebird Baby, and despite minimal handling he still acts like a cuddly sweet baby after two years of ownership). Just my random side comment.

Everyone has their own risks they are willing to take I suppose. See, I would love to find a place where I could just gallop for a couple miles without stop. It is fairly flat out here in the desert, and a lot of people gallop in the washes, but there is so much brush and rock, not to mention the countless unknowns like rattlesnakes, bicyclists, pedestrians, dogs, that I just won't do it. I also ride on roads, but only at a walk and at the shoulder on the dirt stretch. I don't ride a road if it has a speed limit above 45mph.

A couple years ago I was biking back home from the barn. There was a dirt stretch on the side and I tried to bike through that, but it was deep sand and totally impossible. So I had to go on the small sliver of blacktop just beyond the white line road edge. I was riding with flow of traffic, as bicyclists must by law. Whenever I heard a loud truck coming, I always pulled off to the side, but it was always just a noisy diesel with plenty of room in the road, so I stopped pulling off. After I decided this, a semi came along sounded just like the diesel. There was no room in the other lane for them to move over. They didn't honk at me or anything. They missed me by less than a foot. I was pretty shaky after almost getting hit and decided not to bike to and from the barn anymore although it meant less time with my horse.

On the flip side, I was driving home just after dusk last week and almost didn't see this jogger. He was facing oncoming traffic and not wearing light colored clothing or anything that made him visible. This was on a small highway where its 55mph, I was going 60. Thankfully, the person in the other lane was a ways back so I had room to swerve over. That guy was not being smart, jogging in the dark on a highway. BTW there was a huge stretch of dirt on the side of the road he could have been on.

I guess the risk I take is doing liberty work and engaging in horse play. However, I have my own rules set for it and safety precautions I take. If I were you, the trails would not be worth it for me. I would trailer out and use the small trails close by on days I don't trailer. But to each his own.

God Bless you, and please always be smart, cautious, and safe!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm glad to hear Pistol is healing up. Someone mentioned that people who drive on rural roads should expect to see livestock, deer, etc. I don't think people think that far ahead. Drivers around here don't even seem to expect to see other cars on the road. I can't tell you how many times I encounter drivers on the wrong side of the yellow line on curvy, hilly roads. You have to drive defensively at all times. I HATE riding on the road and rarely if ever do it. We have a few places in the state park where we have to cross the road and one place where we ride along the side of the road before or after crossing. There are horse crossing signs posted but people rarely pat attention. We have to stop and listen for traffic and then make sure all the horses cross together so no one gets left behind to panic if some crazy person gets between us.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, probably the last update on poor Pistol..he brought the barn wall and lights down yesterday morning (between 11pm and 6am) because his halter (not normally left on) got caught on a screw on the opposite side of the wall and he pulled the support beam and the wall out with him when he pulled back. Just a small scratch to his cheek bone though, so no real harm done and his halter is off.
Aside from that, he's completely sound and buddy got on bareback last night when we got back from our trail ride. He didn't canter him, but he's sound at liberty in the pasture (which I wanted to shoot him for the other day I went out to get Alahna and he decided he didn't want anything to do with me and took the herd with him for a half hour until I cornered them!). So, aside from the last injury on his stifle (still closing up, but not bleeding or seeping anymore), he's good as new, albeit a bit of scarring on his legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like he's one of those horses  Thank god nothing caught on fire or anything.

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok i cant tell you how thoughtless your being. First you guys gallop on blacktop. Now your riding a horse that has a injury that never healed? You SHOULD have called the vet out when he slipped but you didnt. Also,why would you leave a halter on a horse in a stall? He could have been VERY injured and something could have caught fire. In my opinion your being very careless with your horses.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Excuse me? I think you need some grammar lessons and to learn how to read. It's not a stall, it's a run-in. He's completely sound, he just still has a scab on his stifle where the injury was?

Not to mention, as I've said multiple times, NOT my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Myhorselucy, this issue has been SOLVED. there is no need to start up yet another argument. Isuel has received quite enough berating for the time being, and the issue doesn't need to be brought up again. 
As for the lights issue ... That is no bodies fault. It could have happened to anyone, so there is no point shouting about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Somewhat off topic, but I was interested to see that the laws in Colorado state that people riding horses on or along public roads are required to ride on the left side, facing traffic. I assume to allow for all the cyclists riding 2 and 3 abreast on the right side of the roads 

In any case, I'm glad everyone's ok.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

CandyCanes said:


> As for the lights issue ... That is no bodies fault. It could have happened to anyone, so there is no point shouting about it.


I dunno... I might have a few words with whoever built that barn


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Katz, our county laws in PA state riders and bicyclists are to ride with traffic, as a vehicle. Apparently someone got a ticket years back for riding on the left side.

James, no fault of the barn's, the support beam took out the light on the ceiling. It's not a beautiful barn, but it works, safely. (Like I said, the halter was accidently left on)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't say overly safe if there are exposed screws for horses to get caught on even with a halter being accidentally left on.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It was on the other side of the wall. It's not sharp, it's where the gate is hooked to. Regardless, not what this post is about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

when I ride on roads I never go past a trot and a slow. trot on straight stretches. my sister and I were coming home from a ride and we were walking down a hill with fences on both sides. my sisters horse got looked by a horse that ran up to the fence and fell. thankfully neither her or her horse was hurt but we both got off and walked the rest o the way. and also when we ride if there is a way to get off the road we take it. I was riding my mare up to the farriers. and she took off on me I stayed on till we got to the road then she made a sharp turn and I got drug 20ft along the shoulder...I am so thankful se didn't
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

take off across the road. I was pretty beat up but I have never cantered along that field again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Accidents happen and horses get themselves into trouble, with or without a human being involved an any way! You can't blame the OP for the barn wall being dragged down. The horse came out with a minor scratch, he didn't get seriously injured like before.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Iseul said:


> Katz, our county laws in PA state riders and bicyclists are to ride with traffic, as a vehicle. Apparently someone got a ticket years back for riding on the left side.


I think most states say right side, figures we'd be different.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> I dunno... I might have a few words with whoever built that barn


Ah here, come on now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Iseul said:


> ...just want to state my experience with how things can still go wrong after years of going right.


Thanks for posting this story. 

To all those who told they OP how crazy stupid this all was, I think perhaps she wasn't talking to you, but was talking to me and all the other newbs who have no idea that taking a horse on pavement is that dangerous. I learned something reading this thread. 

This is also a great reminder to all of us that just because we get away with doing dumb things and not having anything go wrong for a long time doesn't mean we're better or smarter. We're just lucky. Fortune may favor the foolish, but the odds can catch up with us when we least expect it. 

Anyway, glad to hear Pistol is doing well.


----------

